# New to the forum.



## wagz77 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have three mice. Two females and a male. Two female rats. And lots of fish.  I am a 14 y/o boy and love animals.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

:welcome


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

nice to see some younger members in the hobby, i hope your parents are supportive. (err not like mine were at your age!, that's another story  )


----------

